# Hostel



## Chris (May 31, 2006)

Holy shit, what a fucking FUCKED up flick.


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2006)

Yeah. I liked it, even though the geography and culture were a little messed up...or a lot messed up. Definately entertaining.


----------



## Regor (May 31, 2006)

If you think that movie was fucked up... check out "See No Evil". It was more gruesome than Hostel or either Saw movies. Fucked up shit.


And those chicks in Hostel were SMOKING!!!


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2006)

Is Hostel just a vehicle to one gross scene after another, or does it actually have a decent story line? I've been debating on watching this.


----------



## Scott (May 31, 2006)

I thought Hostel kinda sucked. Sure it has gross scenes, but I didn't think the acting was all that great. I thought the storyline was a bit weak aswell.

See no Evil, I just can't take seriously because it has Kane in it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 31, 2006)

I thought it wasn't too great.

Wasn't the bloodiest or goriest film I've ever seen which a lot of people have claimed it to be. 

A fucked up film...storyline-wise is "Old Boy"...its not gorey, but still.


----------



## Ken (May 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> Holy shit, what a fucking FUCKED up flick.



I've been wanting to see this. Perhaps it's time.


----------



## Cancer (May 31, 2006)

Regor said:


> If you think that movie was fucked up... check out "See No Evil". It was more gruesome than Hostel or either Saw movies. Fucked up shit.
> 
> 
> And those chicks in Hostel were SMOKING!!!




Ehh, I saw "See No Evil" it was alright, Hostel was much cooler.....and had hoter chicks too.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Is Hostel just a vehicle to one gross scene after another, or does it actually have a decent story line? I've been debating on watching this.



It's totally worth watching just for the abundance of crazy hot naked chicks.


----------



## Scott (May 31, 2006)

holy crap, I completely forgot about the naked chicks.....



I'll leave now...


----------



## Regor (May 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> I thought Hostel kinda sucked. Sure it has gross scenes, but I didn't think the acting was all that great. I thought the storyline was a bit weak aswell.
> 
> See no Evil, I just can't take seriously because it has Kane in it.



Dude, he's great in that movie! Don't be put off by that. He fucking plucks the eyes out of his victims with his bare fingers!! And they show it... very gory!


----------



## Scott (May 31, 2006)

I just don't like him. 

My friends are right into wrestling, and they were watching Raw one night and it was interviewing Kane about the movie, and he was going on about how he enjoyed it because it reminded him of how he feels inside sometimes or some stupid shit. I just hate wrestlers I guess


----------



## Drew (May 31, 2006)

Regor said:


> Dude, he's great in that movie! Don't be put off by that. He fucking plucks the eyes out of his victims with his bare fingers!! And they show it... very gory!



Funny, I've never seen that at a criteria of acting talent...


----------



## Regor (May 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Funny, I've never seen that at a criteria of acting talent...



He's not doing Shakespeare. He's playing a murderer. How much acting outside of plucking eyeballs out with your bare fingers do you need?


----------



## Drew (May 31, 2006)

Well, I'm sort of partial to the occasional slit throat, myself - sure, it's an oldie, but it's a goodie. 






[action=Drew]makes a plug for the old-school Bond villians right about now, just for kicks.[/action]


----------



## WayneCustom7 (May 31, 2006)

I was totally expecting something else, but what I got was a pretty good movie, with some horrific scenes thrown in...I want to see a part 2 where the dude exacts revenge on the whole Hostel community!


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2006)

I hated Hostel. I saw that See No Evil got a 5% from rottentomatoes.com. Don't think I'm going to see it.


----------

